# walmart/grocery store near Orl Airport



## hopetotimeshare (Jan 29, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where I would find a Walmart/Target type store with food that is near MCO?  We are staying at Vistana Resort and would like to shop before arriving at the resort.  Due to my obsessive need to plan, I would like to print out directions from the airport, to the store and from the store to the resort.  As always, thank you!


----------



## hajjah (Jan 29, 2007)

Why not shop at the new WalMart that is on the same street as the Vistana, Rt. 535?  It's only about 2/3 lights from the Vistana just past the outlets shopping mall.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jan 29, 2007)

*cool!*

Great!  Didn't know about that, this is our first trip! thank you so very much!


----------



## harold016 (Jan 29, 2007)

Ya its one of those Super Walmarts. It's south on 535. It's kinda out of the way if your coming from MCO, but you are really close to the resort so its not too bad. There is also a Publix on 535 a little further down from Walmart if you dont want to shop there. There is also a Publix and Winn-Dixie right off of 417 if you choose to come that way from MCO...


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jan 29, 2007)

It's nice to know that there are stores nearby the resort.  Does the Super Walmart have the same foods as a grocery store?  If I can get everything I need in one stop that would be great.  Can't wait to explore, never really rented a car down there, always stayed on disney property.


----------



## hajjah (Jan 29, 2007)

That super WalMart also has a gas station next door that may have good prices when you need to refill the tank. 

You are staying in one of the best locations in Orlando!  Everything is nearby.
Enjoy


----------



## harold016 (Jan 30, 2007)

I think the Super Walmart has about the same prices, most likely cheaper. It is always packed though...



> That super WalMart also has a gas station next door that may have good prices when you need to refill the tank.



Im pretty sure that everytime we needed gas, we got gas here. If you buy a walmart giftcard and use it at the pump, you get 3 cents off per gallon on top of the already cheap prices. It may not seem like much, but when you are driving all over Orlando, it really adds up!!!


----------



## jowalton (Jan 30, 2007)

*3 cent discount*

Hi Harold016

I've spent buckets loads of cash on gas at the Walmart that you mention, and didn't realise that the 3 cents per gallon discount was available with a walmart giftcard.

It is advertised at the pumps that if you used a walmart credit card, you'll get a 3 cent discount, but not having a U.S. permanent address they'd never give me one.

If the giftcard idea works, that'll be a big bonus

Thanks

jo


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 30, 2007)

Super Walmart has the same food as a grocery store, but won't have the same high end brands all the time.  For canneded goods, packaged food, frozen foods, produce, and baked goods you will get great bargains.  If you are looking for gourmet foods, they aren't there.  The deli isn't all that good either.

I'd also suggest looking at Costco off of Central Fla. Pwky.  You can get gas there for less and there are some things you can get there that can't be beat for price including: unbaked fresh pizza, prepared dinners, lunch meat, fruit, milk, wine, water bottles, sun screen, etc.



hopetotimeshare said:


> It's nice to know that there are stores nearby the resort.  Does the Super Walmart have the same foods as a grocery store?  If I can get everything I need in one stop that would be great.  Can't wait to explore, never really rented a car down there, always stayed on disney property.


----------



## JLB (Jan 30, 2007)

Are y'all talking about the Supercenter and Murhpy Gas at Calypso Bay, or Cay, or whatever?  We were there Christmas Week, and it is a nice, new store.

I tend to get lost in Orlando, but it was in the vicinity of S. International, then east.  I remember directions by 7-Elevens, so I know where the nearest frozen Coke is.  


http://www.walmart.com/storeLocator...ch_state=FL&sfsearch_zip=&continue=&x=15&y=11

http://www.murphyoilcorp.com/stores/


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 30, 2007)

I like the Costco better than the Wallmart.  It was very crowded when we went there but it was better than any other Wallmart I have ever been in.  (Im not a big fan of Wallmart)   Publix is nice but thier prices are generally high but convenient if only a few items.  

When ever I run over to the Publix in Longboat Key, the boyfriend always gives me an extra 30 minutes.  He says if there is an older senior citizen that cant find thier car, they will find me.  I figure its a good time to get extra heaven points (besides its  payback when I drive my white malibu).


----------



## JLB (Jan 30, 2007)

Must be a Ross store next door.   



talkamotta said:


> When ever I run over to the Publix in Longboat Key, the boyfriend always gives me an extra 30 minutes.


----------



## Detailor (Jan 30, 2007)

hopetotimeshare said:


> It's nice to know that there are stores nearby the resort.  Does the Super Walmart have the same foods as a grocery store?  If I can get everything I need in one stop that would be great.  Can't wait to explore, never really rented a car down there, always stayed on disney property.



We like Publix as they have an extensive stock, maybe a little more selection than the WalMarts.  But, as WalMart buys in bulk, their pricing is usually better.

Here's how to get to these stores:
If you take Route 528 from the airport (accessed via the airport's north exit), go west to the International Drive exit (I think it is exit 1) about 9 1/2 miles.  Turn left at the end of the exit ramp onto I-Drive.  Go about 3 miles, you'll see the shopping center with a Publix on the right.  After shopping, turn right out of the parking lot onto Vineland.  Go about 2 miles to the intersection with Route 535.  Turn left onto 535.  Vistana is no more than a mile on the right.
If you take Route 417 (the Central Florida Greenway) accessed via the south exit of the airport, go about 10 miles west to exit 6 (International Drive/Route 536).  Go straight from the end of the exit ramp, continue about a quarter mile to intersection with Route 535, get into one of the left turn lanes and turn left onto 535.  Continue about 1 to 1 1/2 miles to WalMart, which is on the right.  After you shop, go back the way you came turning left onto 535 and go about 1 3/4 miles to Vistana, which is on the left.

There's also a Publix about a half mile beyond WalMart on the left just before the intersection of Routes 535 and 192 in Kissimmee, but the one off I-Drive is nicer and newer.

Dick Taylor


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jan 30, 2007)

You are all awesome!  I have never driven around Florida and have no idea how to get around.  We have lots of AAA maps and with these great tips we should be all set!  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## JLB (Jan 31, 2007)

If you will post where all you might want to go, from Vistana, some familiar with Orlando might give you route suggestions.

I-4 can be stopped, literally, so you have to pay attention to that. If I-4 is moving, it is fine, but . . .  When they investigate accidents, which is almost everyday, they close the lanes in that direction.  International Drive is our favorite way of getting from up there to down yonder.

A couple times Christmas week, when trying to get to the outlet malls, we just couldn't get where we wanted to go because of traffic or accidents.

For more extensive drives, if a toll road will get you there, take it.  From OLCC to golf just off I-4 north of downtown, we took 429, the turnpike, and 408, and never stopped once, while 1-4 was creeping or stopped.

We also go _through Disney_ instead of _around Disney_, when 192 is busy.

Oh yeah, Publix is our favorite Florida grocery store, but Wal Mart Supercenter is our primary store at home.  When in Florida the first big grocery shopping is done at Wal Mart, and then the follow-ups are normally to the closer Publix.  Both have prepared foods to save you having to cook meals, or at least some meals.


----------



## harold016 (Jan 31, 2007)

> You are all awesome! I have never driven around Florida and have no idea how to get around. We have lots of AAA maps and with these great tips we should be all set! Thanks a bunch!


You may want to download Google Earth. It's a free program where you can see a satelite view from anywhere in the world. This has come in pretty handy with me and directions. It's nice to see somewhat where you are going before you get lost and dont recognize anything!!

I totally agree with JLB with the directions and toll roads. Traffic can really suck and I'm used to rush hour in Pittsburgh!!



> I've spent buckets loads of cash on gas at the Walmart that you mention, and didn't realise that the 3 cents per gallon discount was available with a walmart giftcard.


I'm almost positive you can do this at the Walmart down there. I do it all the time in Ohio and I'm pretty sure we did it last year when we were down there!!


----------



## JLB (Feb 1, 2007)

We got a Wal Mart credit card just for Murphy Gas, and have never used it for anything else.  It is not just for the 3 cents off, but the convenience, and not having to worry about carrying as much cash.

However, when we were in Orlando Christmas Week, there was a pay-at-the-pump credit card ID theft scam going.  Not at Murphy Gas, but in Orlando.

Orlando is a combination of nice and not-so-nice.   



jowalton said:


> I've spent buckets loads of cash on gas at the Walmart that you mention, and didn't realise that the 3 cents per gallon discount was available with a walmart giftcard.
> 
> It is advertised at the pumps that if you used a walmart credit card, you'll get a 3 cent discount, but not having a U.S. permanent address they'd never give me one.
> 
> ...


----------

